# Commonly Used Human and Human Analog Insulin Products



## tenny

*Commonly Used Human and Human Analog Insulin Products*
Regular (Humulin R, Novolin R): Onset, 0.5 - 1 hours. Peak, 2.5 - 5 hours. Duration, 8-12 hours. Give 30-60 minutes prior to meal.
Semilente (Iletin): Onset, 1-1.5 hours. Peak, 5 - 10 hours. Duration, 12 - 16 hours.
Lispro (Humalog): Onset, 0.25 hours. Peak, 0.5-1.5 hours. Duration, 6 - 8 hours. Give 15 minutes prior to or immediately after meal.
Aspart (NovoLog): Onset, 0.25 hours. Peak, 1 - 3 hours. Duration, 3-5 hours. Give 5-10 minutes prior to meal.
NPH (Humulin N, Novolin N): Onset, 1 - 1.5 hours. Peak, 4 - 12 hours. Duration, 24 hours.
Lente (Humulin L, Novolin L): Onset, 1 - 2.5 hours. Peak, 7 - 15 hours. Duration, 22 - 24 hours.
Glargine (Lantus): Onset, 1.1 hours. Peak, 5 hours. Duration, 24 hours. Give dose once a day at bedtime. Should not be mixed with any other insulin or given IV. Average starting dose is 10 units/day.
PZI (Protamine Zinc Iletin I): Onset, 4-8 hours. Peak, 14-24 hours. Duration, 36 hours.
Ultralente (Humulin U, Ultralente): Onset, 4-8 hours. Peak, 10-30 hours. Duration, >36 hours

:action-smiley-036:


----------



## RamboStallone

.


----------



## odin

RamboStallone said:


> .



I prefer humulin r. Goes well with gh as well due to their onset and peak times.


----------



## RamboStallone

odin said:


> I prefer humulin r. Goes well with gh as well due to their onset and peak times.


I prefer R as well.


----------



## Viking

I prefer R as well but haven't tried most forms. I see Lantus is getting more popular.


----------



## odin

I like humalog pre/post training.


----------



## striffe

The guys who changed the most from insulin I know took a long acting such as lantus with fast acting around training on top of that. I usually stick to humalog around training in small doses. Seeing them has definitely made me think about trying it their way.


----------



## ProFIT

Humalog for me. I prefer it in and out mainly due to training before I work.


----------



## bernardt

tenny said:


> *Commonly Used Human and Human Analog Insulin Products*
> 
> Regular (Humulin R, Novolin R): Onset, 0.5 - 1 hours. Peak, 2.5 - 5 hours. Duration, 8-12 hours. Give 30-60 minutes prior to meal.
> 
> Semilente (Iletin): Onset, 1-1.5 hours. Peak, 5 - 10 hours. Duration, 12 - 16 hours.
> 
> Lispro (Humalog): Onset, 0.25 hours. Peak, 0.5-1.5 hours. Duration, 6 - 8 hours. Give 15 minutes prior to or immediately after meal.
> 
> Aspart (NovoLog): Onset, 0.25 hours. Peak, 1 - 3 hours. Duration, 3-5 hours. Give 5-10 minutes prior to meal.
> 
> NPH (Humulin N, Novolin N): Onset, 1 - 1.5 hours. Peak, 4 - 12 hours. Duration, 24 hours.
> 
> Lente (Humulin L, Novolin L): Onset, 1 - 2.5 hours. Peak, 7 - 15 hours. Duration, 22 - 24 hours.
> 
> Glargine (Lantus): Onset, 1.1 hours. Peak, 5 hours. Duration, 24 hours. Give dose once a day at bedtime. Should not be mixed with any other insulin or given IV. Average starting dose is 10 units/day.
> 
> PZI (Protamine Zinc Iletin I): Onset, 4-8 hours. Peak, 14-24 hours. Duration, 36 hours.
> 
> Ultralente (Humulin U, Ultralente): Onset, 4-8 hours. Peak, 10-30 hours. Duration, >36 hours
> 
> 
> 
> :action-smiley-036:





Nice information 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey

Anyone tried apidra?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bernardt

Question Bro’s, has anyone did gear with HGH???? I never did I was did when I was off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

